

Ask HN: Why are certain posts to HN getting 'Dead“-ed? - cdvonstinkpot

I recently enabled &quot;showdead&quot; on my account, &amp; I&#x27;m seeing posts get &quot;dead&quot;-ed, in which its not immediately clear as to why they get killed.<p>Examples:<p>jonathanhadams.com<p>-and-<p>socialposter.org<p>It leads me to wonder what criteria is implemented to determine which to kill...
======
brudgers
The first website is a blog that contains one entry. It's about getting banned
by a bank. The second is a domain that styles itself "The Right Way To
Automate Your Facebook Groups Marketing". It's easy to see either or both
sites winding up as the endpoint for problematic link submission patterns.

------
mindcrime
Some die because they get flagged by users. Some die because the submitter is
banned. Some die because the domain is banned. There may be other reasons, but
I don't know of any others for sure.

~~~
minimaxir
"Flagged" links explicitly have a [flagged] tag now.

------
Plishar
Those examples are top level domains.

Usually people post specific articles vs. top level domains. Perhaps you can
find specific examples?

------
minimaxir
Both people who submitted those links are hellbanned. (check their submission
history)

------
throwaway129
how do you know if your account is banned/hell banned?

